# First Morning Impressions Mythos 1



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Had a couple of drinks from the Mythos One now so I'll compare it to the Original Mythos.

I need to bear in mind that the One is barely run in so my thoughts may change over a month or so

Motor speed seems slower than the original Mythos so time to fill the basket is slightly longer - not an issue. Grind distribution is good - you dont get the mound that you get with a clump breaker modded Mythos - maybe due to the speed of the motor (guessing here !)

The top edge of the PF fits behind the two lugs above the dose microswitch which means that the PF can be filled unattended if using the timed dose setting. It will take me a few plays to get used to this.

Other than that, its pretty much business as usual from a user perspective

I'm using the last of the medium Roasted Sumartran beans from Coffee Compass and in the cup they are slightly cleaner / brighter than with the original Mythos

There is a difference, a slight difference in flavour. Not enough to warrant junking the original Mythos in favour of the One.

From an aesthetics view, the One is prettier than the original when using the original with the tamper / front cover removed.

Being a bit of a gadget freak and the wife acceptance factor make the One a good buy. As an upgrade from a Mythos - it would be a tough call.

Was it worth the expense to upgrade - for me its a huge yes but if I didnt have the money lying around I would have to think twice.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

working dog said:


> The top edge of the PF fits behind the two lugs above the dose microswitch which means that the PF can be filled unattended if using the timed dose setting. It will take me a few plays to get used to this.


You can switch this feature on and off in the menu.

The assembly can be moved up and down also to change the angle of the portafilter


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Gary

I may move the lugs in that case useful in a cafe environment, not really needed at home


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Get your dose sorted, put the PF in, walk away and enjoy your 6.25 seconds of freedom. Come back to a PF with a perfect pile of grinds.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

working dog said:


> Thanks Gary
> 
> I may move the lugs in that case useful in a cafe environment, not really needed at home


Why would you want to stand holding the PF?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Why would you want to stand holding the PF?


+1


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Why would you want to stand holding the PF?


Saves me holding something else


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Been asked to upload some images - here you go. Cant seem to master the technology - no matter how I rotate the images they are loading sideways

Portafilter held by magic (and a a lump of iron mongery)









Time to change the burrs - almost worn out !

















Avoid naked photography - had to beat a flock of magpies off with my tamper !









And hopefully a video


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Is yours a three button model? If so how do you get into the shot counter? NS told me the three button M1 didn't have a counter


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Is yours a three button model? If so how do you get into the shot counter? NS told me the three button M1 didn't have a counter


Yep - three buttons

I just pressed stuff randomly and got in there - will try and work out what I did and post back


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Images rotated, as if by magic.

If a kind mod can re-edit these into above post or even the first post of this thread, that would be great.


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Surely a pile of grinds if far from perfect and aids side extraction? Unless someone has a super quick and easy way to redistribute evenly that Im not aware of?

T.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/617369715682484224


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok so whats your method for going from pile to flat and not getting side channelling?

T.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Slight tap on the side of the pf - light tamp and even extraction across the basket - no channelling and tidy puck


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Downwards tap and light tamp produced a super uber ring extraction on the Cremina with the ZR. What machine are you using the Mythos with? Lever or pump driven?

Rgds,

T.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Lever convert...L1, no less!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dsc said:


> Downwards tap and light tamp produced a super uber ring extraction on the Cremina with the ZR. What machine are you using the Mythos with? Lever or pump driven?
> 
> Rgds,
> 
> T.


Its sideways taps


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't like sideways tamps







I think I'll stick to simply moving / tilting the basket around whilst it grinds to fill it evenly.

T.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Worth a read

http://www.baristahustle.com/distribution-for-espresso/

http://www.baristahustle.com/distribution-test-results/


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

dsc said:


> I don't like sideways tamps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sideways taps can create more unevenness if you're too aggressive. I use gentle taps but loosely holding the handle.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gently does it for sure,gravity is useful .


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I've seen a number of Mythos grinders at various coffee shops. Some are quite tall even with the short hopper and don't look SWMBO friendly. I have seen others which seem to be considerably shorter and look like they might even fit below kitchen cabinets. I have seen this one at Foundation in Manchester and I think Atkinson in Lancaster. Can anyone clarify which version is the shortest? Not shopping now but would help me decide if someone like UCC has some used units again.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Er - I thought they were all the same height? Apart from the mini/one hopper vs the normal Mythos.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.nuovasimonelli.it says all 595mm except 'One' which is 510mm presumably due to hopper


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Don't know if it's the hopper or the slimming black dress, but the one has much less 'presence' than the regular Mythos


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I think its just the hopper that makes the difference. Stealth black does make the One look less imposing, as does the shiny burr carrier

Its more the price that is not SWMBO friendly rather than the presence in our house


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

dsc said:


> I don't like sideways tamps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to be working fine for me at the minute. I'm using a naked PF and getting an even extraction across the basket. I have increased the dose slightly so the grinds do slide down from the peak a bit more than in the clip


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> Don't know if it's the hopper or the slimming black dress, but the one has much less 'presence' than the regular Mythos


Perhaps I may have overlooked the ones I considered big were sat on top of knock boxes or something else. Although a difference in height of 8cm is about 3 and a bit inches. I shall have to go back and look again at the grinders I'm thinking of.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm comparing a silver VA Mythos Plus with a black Mythos One so the colour difference probably accounts for a lot of the difference and maybe a knock box underneath the VA Mythos Plus. The VA version seems ginormous while the black Mythos One seems comparable in height to my RR45OD. Add in tall and short hoppers and that must be all the reasons for the disparity in my mind.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@ridland

Sounds like you're in the throes of convincing yourself that you 'need' a Mythos One?!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

DoubleShot said:


> @ridland
> 
> Sounds like you're in the throes of convincing yourself that you 'need' a Mythos One?!


Doesn't everyone need at least one ?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

And get divorced before I even get married? Not right now. Maybe in a years time.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I would stick with the Mythos. it will cost you less in the long run


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Two points from me:

It's actually not quite as 'all over the place' using it straight from switch on as first thought

Emptying the hopper is a pain, it keeps quite a lot of beans in the heat sink (which is below the hopper gate) so unless you accept they're gone and grind the 75-100g out you have to sort of tilt/turn the machine to try and get these out which is quite cumbersome.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> Two points from me:
> 
> It's actually not quite as 'all over the place' using it straight from switch on as first thought
> 
> Emptying the hopper is a pain, it keeps quite a lot of beans in the heat sink (which is below the hopper gate) so unless you accept they're gone and grind the 75-100g out you have to sort of tilt/turn the machine to try and get these out which is quite cumbersome.


Shops routine is :

1. close hopper gate.

2. purge 1 shot.

3. remove hopper.

4. scoop out beans by hand

5. return hopper

6. purge remaining few grams


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ive only once had to remove the hopper on my old mythos and that was to remove some horrible beans. Other than that I think I would only need to remove the hopper for maintenance in a domestic setting


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Why would you want to stand holding the PF?


OK, I'm a convert

The PF holder arrangement gives me another 6 seconds to scratch my crotch

Can anyone shed light on this though .....

Looking at some clima pro images, the PF arrangement and actuating switch are the same as the original Mythos and the tray is more traditional, as opposed to the curved metal and no plastic tray on my grinder.

Are there two models available or are the changes just evolution of the grinder ?


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

A quick Google image search shows a version where the actuator switch looks like a light switch and no 'clip' to hold the portafilter hands free.

The other version is a smaller button type switch with the 'clip' to hold the portafilter hands free.

One version has a shallower squared off front tray at the bottom while the other has a deeper tray with a curved front.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@Scotford

Are you able to shed any light on this please?

Thanks.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

risky said:


> A quick Google image search shows a version where the actuator switch looks like a light switch and no 'clip' to hold the portafilter hands free.
> 
> The other version is a smaller button type switch with the 'clip' to hold the portafilter hands free.
> 
> One version has a shallower squared off front tray at the bottom while the other has a deeper tray with a curved front.


Yep - theyre the differences that I noted, just wondered why there are the two styles


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Scuse the mess, just cleaning.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Not actually sure what was being asked of me if I'm honest!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Not actually sure what was being asked of me if I'm honest!


Mine is like yours

But Ive seen this version in images for sale with the original button and what appears to be a mythos plastic tray

Wondered if this was a mk1 version or if there were two versions


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

There indeed seems to be two different models, a 5-button and a 3-button. Badged up as two brands, Nuova Simonelli and Victoria Arduino. Both made in the same factory but for different markets/countries?

Just spotted what you have @working dog. The 5-button version has the tray, the 3-button variety doesn't.

Without tray:


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ahhh - hadn't spotted 5 vs 3 buttons - the thick plottens


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

working dog said:


> Ahhh - hadn't spotted 5 vs 3 buttons - the thick plottens


NS told me the three buttons version didn't have a dose counter, but you seemed to get into it


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> NS told me the three buttons version didn't have a dose counter, but you seemed to get into it


Yep - got the counter info by randomly pressing buttons when powering on

Just need to understand why there are two different designs with the tray and the dispense button

Confused now


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Someone/somewhere is sniggering me thinks causing this confusion with little definitive info it would seem on the wonderful world wide web?! 

You'd think the manufacturers themselves (here's looking at you Nuova Simonelli!) would know their own products. Tutt tutt!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Mine is a 3-button VA, but does not have a 'continuous' function in the dose menu. Instead you can start and stop whenever you like by inserting or removing the PF. All the staff prefer this so we're trying to get the VA models for the cafe instead of the NS.

Also having to order a special fork to fit the new stainless LM portafilters is a bit annoying. Clearly an afterthought.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@funinacup

As far as you are aware is there a differentiation between the two models (mk1 and mkII or 2014 and 2015 models for example)?


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Not sure about this mk1 and mk2 malarkey.

There are a few software differences between the two 3-button units I've got (one simonelli and one arduino) the cases are identical.

Haven't seen or used the 5 button models but seen them in a lot of instagrams from America


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Was just throwing it out there as a suggested reference for the different models. Wasn't stating one is a mkI and the other a mkII btw.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

working dog said:


> Mine is like yours
> 
> But Ive seen this version in images for sale with the original button and what appears to be a mythos plastic tray
> 
> Wondered if this was a mk1 version or if there were two versions


Also no fan on the side? Is that definitely a clima pro, rather than a normal Mythos with the tamper removed?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thart was a random image I googled. Ive seen the same (tray and white pf button) advertised as clima pro and you can see the heater cables so Id say yes

edit : from the horses mouth ... http://www.nuovadistribution.com/images/Mythos%20One%20(Clima%20Pro)/Mythos%20Clima%20Pro%20Spec%20Sheet.pdf


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Could the fan placement be on the opposite side on the 5-button varietal (see what I did there?), just a thought?


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

@working dog

Resurrecting this as it's been a while and wondered now that you've spent a considerable amount of time with your Mythos One ClimaPro if your initial thoughts have changed any since upgrading from a standard Mythos?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Have I really had this grinder almost two years ? Time flies !

Hard to compare the one to the original Mythos now in terms of in the cup after 18 months. I guess my comments re taste would remain the same - theres a marginal difference but not enough to warrant upgrading from Mythos to CP.

Using the CP is pretty much the same as using the original machine - big benefit is the PF clip which allows you to dose without holding the PF. Again, in a home environment this isn't such a big deal.

Major benefits are its aesthetics - it doesn't look as I your face as the original Mythos and the slimline hopper which can be bought for about £120

If I had the talent and the time I would modify an original mythos along the lines of the CP. If I had the money burning a hole in my pocket Id buy the CP

Its overkill in a home environment but it looks great


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

Low profile hopper or a 3D printed version for my Mythos, it is then...


----------

